# SJAX has small bone bruise. No structural damage to knee



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jackson is going to start game two .He sat out practice today of course, but this is about as good as we could have expected. I wonder if Raymond was hurt really...His defense in the first half gave me some severe nausea and almost gave me convulsions. I know his lateral movement isn't that bad.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ArfjtDgkQEkaBpeMiFj4XrG8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-jacksoninjured


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good news.


----------

